# Oak Grove lake park 3/8



## striperswiper

fished for a couple hours with my buddy today out in chesapeake. we caught 3 LM up to 4lbs on spinner baits and crank baits. it was nice to get out and enjoy this weather plus somthin pullin on your line to boot.


----------



## drawinout

Nice! I'll have to get over there and check that place out. Were you guys fishing from the shore, or in a boat? I've caught a few off of the little dock out there, and casting from in between the trees on the shore. It was a nice enough day to do it for sure. I spent most of the day messing with cleaning gear and what not.


----------



## UOPaul

I go out there on my lunch breaks sometimes when I need to get out of the office.


----------



## striperswiper

yea same hear i work right there to. i go on my lunch break when its nice. i dont think you can put a boat in there. can you? maybe il see there one day i always have Cacky pants on and most of the time a paramount builders shirt or hoodie


----------



## drawinout

striperswiper said:


> yea same hear i work right there to. i go on my lunch break when its nice. i dont think you can put a boat in there. can you? maybe il see there one day i always have Cacky pants on and most of the time a paramount builders shirt or hoodie


I think you can put boats in there. Let's put it this way, I went to a boat show/wakeboarding thing there a year or two ago, and there were several boats out there. There is a ramp out there, so I'm sure you can probably launch there and fish.


----------



## jhmorgan

I dont think that you are allowd to launch recreational boats out there. Every summer they do have the wakeboard tourney, but thats an organized event with permits and what not. From what I have heard, the ramp is there for police boats. The Chesapeake Police supposedly do a lot of dive training out there. Perhaps some of the LEOs on the board can varify.


----------



## drawinout

jhmorgan said:


> I dont think that you are allowd to launch recreational boats out there. Every summer they do have the wakeboard tourney, but thats an organized event with permits and what not. From what I have heard, the ramp is there for police boats. The Chesapeake Police supposedly do a lot of dive training out there. Perhaps some of the LEOs on the board can varify.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## UOPaul

I go there all the time, there is no recreational boating. Not even remote control boats are allowed in the water there. Not sure, but I think that pond is man made so they are trying to develop the ecosystem. It does look like they are building things there to rent rowboats one day though. But as of right now, not allowed. 

I am almost always business casual when I go out there, I go right up to the cut in the bushes just to the left of the sandy area. There is a bit of a deep hole right there that I have landed a few LMB out of.


----------



## glen721

Just a bit of warning for you guys. My buddy lives near there and says he and his neighbors have noticed some gay activity out there. So just be careful who you talk to or where you walk in those woods. You might walk into brokeback lake.

And there is definitely no boats allowed in there. That includes kayaks and canoes as well. The wakeboard contest is an annual charity event held by the city. That's the only time you'll see recreational boats in that lake.


----------



## onion

Glen, I want to allay any gay phobia fears you may have about Oak
Grove Lake Park. I have been walking my dog there for years and I 
have not once seen "gay activity" but I have seen some overt heterosexual public displays of what could be termed as inappropriate behavior. For you to spread such rumors that you have not personally seen is despicable at best. Oak Grove Lake Park was, is, and will be a great place to bring your family and friends to enjoy one of the best places I know of to enjoy the great outdoors. Shame on you....


----------



## UOPaul

Agree with above. I have been to Oak Grove hundreds of times and have never seen any "homosexual" activity there. Lots of joggers, families, fishermen, and dogs. Your buddy probably saw 2 guys holding hands or something, and got worried he was going to get turned gay by seeing it.


----------



## jhmorgan

Can we get a headshaking emoticon on here? :headshaking: Didnt work.

You make it sound like that scene from Something About Mary where Stiller is arrested at the Rest Stop. That park is just a standard nice little park with good fishing. Iv never witnessed any sexual acts (hetero or ****) going on there and doubt I ever willl. Now, I have seen some cars parked at other neighborhood parks that looked suspicious, but never Oak Grove


----------



## glen721

I was just repeating what I heard from a friend and his neighbors during a cookout last year. They live within walking distance so I figured they knew what they were talking about. I also heard if from from someone totally different just last weekend. I just found it odd that two totally different groups of people mentioned the same thing. 

Does anyone recall what happened at the men's bathrooms at Pembroke Mall a couple of years ago? If not, it was a gay meeting place. Well i'm sure it took some people to start i guess you can say rumours about that place before the cops took it serious enough to investigate. This place is a park, and if I was there with my family I wouldn't want my kids walking on some trail and finding two people going at it. All I was trying to say was be careful and if i'm wrong good. Like I said earlier, me hearing from two different times from two different people just struck me as too coincendantal.


----------



## justfishin

About 2 years ago I used to walk around that lake 2 or 3 times a week because the doctor told me to lose a few pounds to lower my cholestrol (Then I was 238 and no i'm 211 ) anyways I pulled in one day as a guy in a truck was leaving the parking lot and he kept staring at me and when I parked he turned around at the entrance and parked close to my turck and started following me as I started to walk around the lake. I looked back a couple of times because something didn't seem right and he just had the stalker look on his face and was trying to catch up with me so I stopped turned around and he gave me a look that made me want to puke ! Yes like coming on to me and thats one thing I would never make up because its embarassing.I pulled out my razor knife and left it folded and made sure he saw it and walked fast towards him and said dude whats your problem and he hauled azz! I was ready to give that " GAY " guy a 3 1/2 foot crapper from his azz to his neck with that razor! I don't play that and will not tolerate it. A lady that witnessed this stopped and said what happened and when I told her she said she lives right there where she comes out of a path thru the woods from her house and said they had a few problems there and she saw one of them herself and it was 2 young male teenagers "goin at it ". That is the only time I had an incident there and I always see kids and dogs and moms and dads when its nice down there and its a shame it has to happen to such a nice place. Don't be nieve that there are a few weirdos that show up and try to ruin such a great place to take the family and its never a bad idea to let other people know of those type of activities so they can keep and eye out and protect there families from it. That was 2 years ago so I can't say there having a problem now but when I drive by on the bypass I see the usual walkers and joggers there so it seems okay , I would not hesitate to go back but my knife will be in my pocket.....


----------



## UOPaul

Wow, that sounds to me like you are kind of a psycho with an anger management problem... He should have called the cops on you for pulling a weapon on him. It's called brandishing and it is against the law.


----------



## justfishin

Yea thats me a psycho...... Like I said I don't appreciate some FREAK trying to STALK me and then come on to me assuming thats why I was there !? Wth dude ? What if he had some sort of weapon and tried to pull it on me ? As you see I stopped that weirdo in his tracks before it went any further. If you have crap to say about me try Pming instead of putting your stupid comments on here , better yet go find the guy who was following me that day and have a beer and a good time with him for all I care Mr. i'm afraid to be a man and stand up for yourself.....


----------



## UOPaul

What ever man. How do you know he was stalking you? There is a difference between being a man and standing up for yourself and being paranoid. In any case, the fact that he ran when you pulled a knife on him should show you that you were not in any danger at all. It is 2009 and you are in Virginia land of the free hand gun. No one commits crime with a knife these days.


----------



## jhmorgan

This may be the most comical thread I have ever seen on here. Im at a loss as to where I would even begin. But to label Oak Grove as a stomping grounds for ravaging and dangerous "GAYS" as you call them is beyond rediculous. The next time I go for a walk around a lake, Ill be sure to give you a half mile berth, heaven forbid you accuse me of stalking you in broad daylight and get shanked for it.


----------



## jhmorgan

justfishin said:


> Yea thats me a psycho...... and then come on to me assuming thats why I was there !?



Arent you the one making the wild assumptions? I.e. "this man is following me, he's gay and wants me, Id better pull my knife out"


----------



## justfishin

Why would the guy have his head stuck out the window staring at me as I pulled in and then drive out and drive back in park right next to me and walk as fast as he can tryin to catch up with me ? I have had a knife pulled on me twice before so don't give me that crap that know one uses them anymore. The lady that witnessed it that day said she started carrying mace because of the trouble lately. Like I said I hope they all got the idea its a place for families and went somewhere else but god forbid if someone warns someone on here. And fellas i'm 44 years old and have been around and I didn't assume anything that day I knew damn well what intentions that guy had I could tell by the look on his face. Oh yea and don't worry I will not warn anyone else on this board again ......Peace


----------



## UOPaul

I think the funniest thing about all this is that a fisherman thinks that a gay man took one look at him and just decided that, "Now that is the man for me baby I have to have him right here right now in this park!"

I mean seriously it's not like there are roving gangs of "GAYS" running around and buggering every dude that is taking a walk by himself. Even on the 1 in 1,000,000 chance this guy took a look at you and thought to himself I need to puff on that peace pipe, you probably just could have said no thanks man.


----------



## justfishin

"But to label Oak Grove as a stomping grounds for ravaging and dangerous "GAYS" as you call them is beyond rediculous." 

Actually there was a few comments saying there was a "couple " incidents , your the one trying to take it to the next level . There was a park in another city I lived in years ago that was taking over by gay guys and they started doing daily bust there to break it up and you would be surprised on what there professions were but my question is why don't they just get a hotel ? Oh the parks free and maybe some kids playing will see them having sex to spice it up for them and keep it interesting.... And yea UOpaul i'm sure he wanted a pipe in his mouth too. I'm done fellas piss away all ya want too...


----------



## chest2head&glassy

Wow - been off the boards for awhile and this is the first thread I read. 
I bike or run thru Oak Grove Lake 2-3 times a week during the warmer months and have only witnessed 1 incident. About 4-5 years ago (before they allowed fishing) I was biking thru one early weekend morning when I caught a guy and a chick taking a break from running and were going at it. They noticed me about 50 yds away, much to their surprise, they hopped back up and started jogging again. I gave them a quick, "Sorry" (smirking) as I rode by - talk about embarrassing (for the chick - he had a nice grin on his face).

To keep this fishing related - during the mornings or early evenings I've seen some nice 2-4# hitting the shallows, especially by the rocks closest to the bypass. I've hooked up with nothing larger than 12" on the times I've fished there. The bluegills are always abundant too.


----------

